# Pets on Ferry



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi 
Has anyone got any info on dogs on ferry our trip is from Cairnryan to Larne the fast 1 hour crossing i have been told the dog is left in motor home then someone else says they have to be in a cage can anyone verify what is the right producer

Thanks 
Christine & Dougie 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

From the P&P website

http://www.poirishsea.com/information/terms7.htm

Any help?

It appears from that, that you should be informed of arrangements at time of booking.


----------

